# Northwest Angle



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Walleyes are on the deep reefs the last three days.
3/8 oz green jig and leech.
took effort but good results.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Walleyes scattered. 4 days of beautiful weather.
Some are still on reefs. Others are in shallow weedy areas. That means fall fishing situations. Seems too early to me. Maybe the walleyes know something we don't know??????????


----------

